# Hardwareversand Insolvenz



## Prototyp206 (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich warte schon seit über einem Jahr auf die Rückzahlung meiner 500€.
Habe schon vom Anwalt im Jänner eine Nachricht bekommen, dass die Forderung angenommen wurde.

Wielange dauert sowas den?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

Das kann dir leider niemand beantworten. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (10. Juni 2016)

Hi  Prototyp206,
das kann einige Jahre dauern. Und wenn du Pech hast ist dein Geld weg.


----------



## rabe08 (10. Juni 2016)

Threshold hat absolut recht. 

Aber damit Du Dich schon mal darauf einstellen kannst: ich gehe von 3 bis 5 Jahren aus. Ist meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung, basierend auf etwas Erfahrung. Schneller kann es eigentlich nicht gehen.

Und ich hoffe, Dir ist klar, dass Du dann keine 500€ überwiesen bekommst. So leid es mir für Dich tut, ausbezahlt wird nach "Quote". Quote bedeutet, dass ein Haufen mit den Schulden und ein Haufen mit dem Restgeld gemacht wird. Details wie vorrangige und nachrangige Forderungen lasse ich jetzt mal weg. Nehmen wir an, dass auf dem Haufen mit dem Restgeld 100.000 Euro liegen (nur als einfaches Rechenbeispiel). Der Insolvenzverwalter nimmt sich dann erstmal seinen ihm zustehen Lohn. Sagen wir mal 20.000 Euro. Bleiben 80.000 Euro. Auf dem Schuldenhaufen sind Forderungen über 400.000 Euro gelandet. 80.000 Euro sind exakt 20% von 400.000 Euro. Jeder Gläubiger kriegt dann 20% seiner Forderung ausbezahlt.

Der Laden ist nicht pleite gegangen, weil er genug Geld hatte, alle Forderungen zu begleichen. Ohne Dich jetzt schocken zu wollen, vielleicht hast Du ja in diesem Fall Glück, gängige Quoten bei Insolvenzen liegen aber so zwischen 1 und 10 Prozent. 

Ich habe kurz vor der Pleite richtig Glück gehabt. Ich hatte ein Rechnerupdate in Planung, auch so rund 500 Euro. Eigentlich wollte ich bei Hardwareversand bestellen, die waren unter den günstigsten, und ich hatte schon oft gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. Ich mach sowas idR per Vorkasse, dann muss ich nicht mit Nachnahme und ähnlichem rumhampeln. Aber irgendwie bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mal auf gängigen Bewertungsportalen nachzuschauen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum ich auf diese Idee gekommen bin. Jedenfalls habe ich dann gesehen, dass in den letzten Wochen 12.000 (!!!) negative Bewertungen bzgl. Hardwareversand gespawned sind... Ich habe am selben Tag noch bei Mindfactory bestellt. Das war einfach Glück. Tut mir echt leid für Dich.


----------



## Prototyp206 (11. Juni 2016)

Okey danke für die Antworten. Aber bis zu 5 Jahre ist schon Heftig ... Auch wenns "nur" 500€ sind.
Was lernen wir daraus? Besser bei Amazon bestellen ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2016)

Wenn Hardwareversand gerettet wird und als eigenständige Firma überlebt, dann gehts vielleicht schneller.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (13. Juni 2016)

Prototyp206 schrieb:


> Okey danke für die Antworten. Aber bis zu 5 Jahre ist schon Heftig ... Auch wenns "nur" 500€ sind.
> Was lernen wir daraus? Besser bei Amazon bestellen ...



Halte ich für die falsche Schlussfolgerung, auch wenn ich es sehr gut nachvollziehen kann. Aber keiner will ein Monopol.
Schade um das Geld, aber ich würde es einfach vergessen, ist besser für die Nerven und die Gesundheit.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2016)

Einfach über PayPal in Zukunft kaufen ich hatte ne 980Ti dort bestellt etwas nach Release und hab das volle Geld von denen wieder bekommen.

Karte ist immer wieder verschoben worden und dann hab ich von der Insolvenz gelesen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

Prototyp206 schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Besser bei Amazon bestellen ...



Wobei ja auch Amazon pleite gehen kann. Und dann sieht es ganz schlecht aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2016)

Prototyp206 schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Besser bei Amazon bestellen ...


Diese Schlussfolgerung würde ich nicht ziehen wollen, warum wo einkaufen wo es überwiegend teurer ist (Schnäppchen gibt es überall, bei Amazon kommt es einem nur augenscheinlich häufiger vor weil sie sich im Netz gut durch finanzielle anreize positionieren, auch hier bei PCGH), außerdem haben die einen zweifelhaften ruf was deren Umgang mit deren Mitarbeitern betrifft, zahlen nur widerwillig Steuern und der Gewinn geht nach Übersee, und der Kunde ist bei denen nicht zwangsläufig König wenn es ihnen nicht passt - nicht falsch verstehen, ich kaufe dort auch hin und wieder ein, aber sehe den Laden nicht als Eierlegende Wollmilchsau der Händler an.
Es gibt genug Firmen die eine erstklassige Reputation haben, kann man zb auf Geizhals leicht sehen denn dort beurteilen die Käufer/Kunden die Händler.
Wie schon DKK007 richtig anmerkte ist Amazon keine Ausnahme, zur Info, Amazon war viele Jahre lang kaum bis gar nicht profitabel (überwiegend wegen Expansionen), die hätten leicht pleite gehen können, können sie noch immer.


----------

